# NEW from ParaGrafix - Another etch set for Galactica



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, I've been cajoled into it - I will be releasing an etch set of JUST the museum windows. (Well, OK, not JUST the museum windows - it'll also have the raised lettering nameplates, but just for Galactica.)

The fret is all laid out and I'll have images available tomorrow.

Cost will be $9.95 and it will be available around the first week of February.

P.S. There will be yet ANOTHER etch set coming for Galactica - details coming within the next week...


----------



## Big Game Nerd (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad that i have not started this kit yet. Cant wait to see what you have.
Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Here's an image of the finished fret layout. The piece is about 1-3/8" by 3".


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Perfect! I dont need all the other stuff. But Ill wait for the next announcement first.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

This is a great idea! Glad I held off building my Galactica.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You da man!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jafo said:


> Perfect! I dont need all the other stuff. But Ill wait for the next announcement first.


My thoughts exactly. My only concern is that I've never used photoetched parts before, so I'm sure I'll find a way to screw 'em up.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

PE is easy to work with for the most part, if you handle them right. The hardest part is removing them from the fret (tree). You need a new no.11 blade in your Xacto and a hard surface to cut them off. You could also pick up a set of PE cutters like the one made by Xuron. It works great. You will probably need a small file to remove whatever may remain of the nub from being attached to the fret. A little super glue, epoxy, or for real small parts, clear acrylic paint, to glue the piece on. Paint and your done!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, sometimes you figure dates and leadtimes and such, and figure "OK, this is the day I have to write the instructions so they'll be on the shelf when the etch is read".

Then, you get the etch in your hands 2 weeks ahead of schedule and you're left flatfooted :freak: That, and I don't even have the product page up on the website.

I'll write the instructions and put the page up tomorrow and I'll be shipping on Monday.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ The best laid plans of mice... 

I wouldn't worry about it--we'll still be here whether they're ready tomorrow, next week, or next month.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I shipped out the first batch yesterday.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

How about set #2 .. you know, the new one with more added details? Any pictures yet?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Soon! There's one piece that's a major PITA to shape properly - I don't think I've ever had a piece that's been so tough ... Arrgghhh!

I just realized the perfect way to measure the part. The thing that made me scream is that I've done it a million times, but it just never occured to me with this piece. I'm an idjit. Now, off to the work room ...


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

LOL ... no worries. Your PE sets are like grails to realistic kits. Just really curious to know what other parts you're doing for the Galactica


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

me too, it will help me decide what to use on my moebius galactica before I start it. I would hate to finish up and have the new one come out and i'd kick myself for not waiting.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well I've dragged this out so flipping long that I should let you know what I've got coming ...

PE inserts for the landing bay "garages" so that they have some texture. 

Rob "Talon" Holts has kindly agreed to allow me to match the panel lines to his decals (he'll be updating the decals a bit once I get my design completed) so that the items "play well" together.

The part that I've had problems with is the vertical inside wall. Getting the shape just right has been a total bear (my attempts to get measurements have resulted in major distortion). The d'oh! moment came when I realized that I should cast a negative of the shape and I could get the shape without distortion. (I've done that many, many times before and I don't know why it didn't occur to me before.) The rubber's curing right now and (assuming all goes right) I'll have the final shape tomorrow.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Paulbo said:


> PE inserts for the landing bay "garages" so that they have some texture.


I KNEW it was a good idea to NOT glue the hangar bays on the model - I just stuck their arms into the holes of the main hull. So I'm now able to remove them to add this additional PE set - cool!


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Paulbo said:


> PE inserts for the landing bay "garages" so that they have some texture.


Awesome!!!! I'm in!

John O.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I finished up the shape layout today and sent it off to Rob. He won't be able to tweak his decals until next week so I'm hold for a little bit until he has that done so I can match the engraved panel lines to his "painted" panel lines and other details.

The rubber insert worked perfectly. I got the shape layout perfect on the second "tweak". I wasted a flipping week on my "standard" technique (thanks Lou!) when I should have switched techniques after the third this-is-too-darned-distorted attempt.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you, Ryoga!

The new set is an insert for the flight deck "garages" to add some paneling detail to match the rest of the ship. I'm working with Rob "Acreation" Holts to make them match his decals. I sent him over the final layouts, and he's been kind enough to update his decals to match my designs - once he's updated the decals I'll make the final changes to the etch design.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

You're welcome, Paulbo. Hopefully Acreation could just come up with the effected decals only and not the entire set since some of us already have them.

BTW, would you be working on the Flight Pod Recess Area? The decals are great, but not accurate. It'd be nice to have a combination of PE and decals there


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

ryoga said:


> ...BTW, would you be working on the Flight Pod Recess Area? The decals are great, but not accurate. It'd be nice to have a combination of PE and decals there


I think we're both talking of the same thing - the parts of the hull that the flight decks move into when the ship goes to FTL drive.

Do you have good references for that area? I have been unable to find really anything so was going to go with Rob's design.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Do you have good references for that area? I have been unable to find really anything so was going to go with Rob's design.


As a matter a fact, I do, but its from Cobywan's detailing work for his scratch build Galactica. I had initially went through most of the available ZOIC images to come up with a rough pattern when I accidentally stumbled on these, and found them to match perfectly with what I see in the ZOIC orthos'. I have been using them to try to emulate the patterns via styrene sheets with no success, and I am wasting styrene sheets still trying to come up with even lines and boxes etc etc. :freak:

Hope these are good enough cause I can't find anything else that represent the patterns there clearer.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Those are awesome! Thanks.


----------

